# NEW Food/Recipe Category



## mish (Feb 22, 2006)

Appreciate all the time and effort and kudos to the great folks here that make this the terrific site it is.

For your consideration - Could we have a topic for souffles - perhaps in the baking section?  When I try to submit a recipe or request re souffles, it doesn't seem to fall under any of the catagories - as it is not a cake or a vegetable.  One thought might be a topic for souffles/flans/mousse.  TIA


----------



## Alix (Feb 22, 2006)

Having never made a souffle I need to ask, would it fit under Eggs?


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep that is exactly where I would put it since eggs are the primary ingredient. 

In order for us to create a new sub forum there needs to be a lot of posts that would fit under it. For now, souffles wouldn't fit that bill. If things change though we will certainly consider doing that.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, without looking at any of the replies, my instant reaction was "of course, eggs!!"  Now rest assured, Mish, people will find your souffle recipes under egg section!!


----------



## mish (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks GB. Cause I would have thought - souffle (some of the time) equals dessert. Have a few to share, if I misplace them, hope you won't be miffed and help me out. Thanks again for the rapid reply.  

Souffles are so near and dear to my cooking heart, want to be sure I catch them all.


----------



## Alix (Feb 22, 2006)

I have always been intimidated by souffles. I look forward to seeing your recipes mish...are they idiot proof?


----------

